
Scoble’s New Thing: Building 43 - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/14/scobles-new-thing-building-43/
======
tptacek
I have a question maybe someone here can answer for me. It's going to sound
snarky but I don't mean it to be.

What is Scoble's biggest industry success so far? Not career success; I mean,
what's the thing he's best known for accomplishing?

~~~
ojbyrne
He had something to do with Dave Winer's Userland Software - that developed
early blogging software (Radio). Probably his biggest success, though, is his
blog.

~~~
blasdel
He fits into a similar niche of inane punditry as Winer, except
s/software/marketing/g and s/entrepreneur/leech/g.

People seem to find his enthusiasm endearing, unlike Winer (who has profound
mental health problems).

~~~
tptacek
What are Winer's profound mental health problems?

~~~
ojbyrne
Wealth.

------
jwb119
I'm just as curious about Scoble's new relationship with Rackspace as I am
about his new project.

~~~
swombat
You forgot something. Here, let me lend you mine:

<heavy_sarcasm_dripping_with_cynicism>

</heavy_sarcasm_dripping_with_cynicism>

------
joshu
This is bizarre. He's naming it after... another company's building?

I didn't understand it until the article explained it. And I really ought to
have gotten it.

Definitely trying to hard.

